# China Glaze: Wagon Trail



## Thefemaleclown (Jan 24, 2011)

So last night I was grocery shopping and I ripped my nail so I had to take my pretty Side-Saddle off after only a day. ooooh well. It gave me the opportunity to do another mani! wooo I can't complain in the slightest other then for my nail.

So. Wagon Trail. I really really like this color... whatever this color it. I really have no idea what to call it. It's... dark. It looks brown and green however I think what is going on is that the black with the gold is combining in cool ways so it looks both brown and green. So... the colors that I see in this polish are black, brown, olive green and gold. The gold appears in.. *ponder* I guess threads is what you would call it, throughout the polish. ADDITIONALLY there are sparkles in both green and an orange-y color.











Like the other China Glaze polishes I've just reviewed, the formula is my favorite type of formula. Opaque enough to cover in two coats but it's still on the thinner side so it's easier to spread/paint and doesn't get gloopy on your nail.

Overall I think this color is incredibly unique and it makes a good buy to have in your polish arsenal. HOWEVER... there is a cheaper rout. I found THIS on "Steph's Closet" blog. http://stephscloset.com/blog/beauty/2008/09/339/china-glaze-wagon-trail-has-a-twin-sister/
A wet and wild dupe of this polish! It looks pretty good to me! I may buy it just because I can and it's cheap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks Steph, once again, for having an amazing blog.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh wow I absolutely love that color!!! I want that color so bad like really bad.


----------



## Diava (Jan 25, 2011)

wow this colour is absolutely stunning!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Jan 26, 2011)

This color is pretty !


----------



## lolaB (Jan 26, 2011)

Pretty! I love WT.


----------



## Bflybeauty (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh gosh I forgot all about my WT! Been having this sitting in my stash for over a yr..time to dig it out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh gosh, a murky color! I wannnnt!!! Oh pretty!!!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm definately gonna try to find this, it's rare to find a nail polish that is really different from all the rest.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Feb 2, 2011)

Love this one.


----------



## Loveley (Feb 2, 2011)

I want this soooo bad....YUM!

Rachel

A Day in the Life of Rachel


----------

